# MTD Smartflite RC125(lawnfliteRC603) forward issues



## Theken (May 2, 2020)

Started having trouble going forward on mower. Reverse selects fine.

From cold it won't go forward but if you go reverse and then flick to forward it works ish with a bit of slipping. If i traverse across lawn on the slope the drive seems to drop out again. Doesn't really seem to matter what gear i select its the same.

Seems to be slightly better after few mins but still will drop out, reverse then quick to forward resolves but it's not getting any better only worse.

Please help! I am fairly competent as i recently fixed the mow deck when the upper bearing under the pulley disintegrated, i pushed out the old bearing and replaced for new for 5quid instead of 200plus for the bearing housing assembly.

TIA


----------



## Theken (May 2, 2020)

OK i would just like to add to this i have found the issues, lots of youtube videos about this, issue google mtd lawn mower won't go forward.

Gear bevel 717-04537 fails it's not the outer teeth its the internal interlock section which picks up drive from input shaft. You can either swap the gear with the reverse gear or just replace it, i also recommend you order this at the same time 718-04045 this collar flips between forward and reverse gear transmitting drive.

https://www.motoruf.com/n/partslists.html?id=50348386&art=110381331&version=2

Good luck and enjoy.


----------

